# Good Deal or Be Cautious? 2003 Rincon



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

As most of you know I've been searching for an ATV to plow my driveway recently, and I want to make a decision sooner rather than later. After pretty much deciding on a Foreman, I found a 2003 Honda Rincon with approximately 600 miles. I say approximately, because the original owner damaged the console and had it replaced. That owner claims there was between 3-400 miles on it when the console was replaced, and now the console reads 266.

The second owner is asking $3750, and I have him down to $3250. Am I asking for trouble here, or should I be confident in this purchase? If I go look at it, is there anything that would tip me off to there being way more miles on this thing? Can you tell anything from the attached pics?

Thanks for all of your help!

Ben


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like the machine was fairly well taken care of. Plastic doesn't seem to be scratched up. Second pic shows a small dent in the front skid plate and there is some damage to the skid plate welded to the frame just behind it. They are strong enough to handle that so likely not anything to worry about. First pic shows the right rear axle polished up a bit in the center. Check those CV boots for damage or signs of replacement. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like it's in good shape. I wouldn't worry about miles much with that, there are some guys that have well over 10K on theirs. It's got an aftermarket pipe, so I assume it probably has a different air filter and has been re-jetted. Not that it is a big deal. 2003 and early 04 Rincons had an issue with o-rings in the tranny. There was also a water pump problem. See if those two things have been done, if this owner even knows. I have not had any problems with the tranny in my 03. I did have to replace the water pump though. If you can take it for a little ride, let it warm up for a few minutes and find a hill where you can put a load on it. If the orings are bad, the tranny slips when under load.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks like it is in very good shape. I wouldn't worry about miles on a quad, hell most of them don't have odo's and you just have to go buy looks. Will he let you call the first owner????


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

I called the motorsports place that did the console service, and with a VIN they can check the hours/miles on the bike at the time of service. The seller is going to email me the VIN. It was originally sold at the same place, so they'll be able to give me the entire service history.

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That thing looks like its almost brand new. It sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

For one thing, it sounds like the current owner is being very honest and upfront with you. Thats always a plus.

Those tires look like the stock ones to me. If they are, I would say 600 miles sounds about right.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, and the tires are the originals, so I feel much better knowing that the miles sound correct. Tomorrow night I'll be going out to see the bike, and likely will trailer it to it's new home! Something inside keeps telling me that I should be getting the Foreman 450ES from the other thread, but something else in me wants this Rincon. Even though it's primary use will be to plow in the winter, I keep thinking I want the Rincon for the possibility of going trail riding every now and then. Plus, it just seems like such a good deal for the cost. And it looks nice too! With the savings I'll be able to pick out my own winch and plow (new thread possibility), and I'll probably spring for some new wheels and tires too!

Keep the feedback coming, and I'll keep you updated.

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i wouldnt buy that rincon just give me the guys info and i will take care of that guy,


hahahahahahahaha, you look likeyour gonna be a happy camper imo, compared to mine that bike is new haha,

you will have the flag ship.

i have entered mine in rock maple racing quadseries, and alot of club rodeos, i have alwayscame out on top till the big boys started to show up, then it gets down to rider training, and i have been on quads when they had 3 wheels,

if you ever wanted a monster truck, this is it in the quad world, hold that suckerwide open and feel it shift, just like a monster truck in second, well that'show my buddy described it.

your better off putting your own plow and winch on any way, every mile forward you canfigure he did a mile in reverse right? well that's how i think about it.

seriously give me his number , hahahaha mine's green and i so want a red one


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

better buy it before Iplow gets his number.  Sounds like a great deal you found.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha! I'm going there with cash tonight, and bringing a buddy along too. You never know about some of those craigslist deals...gotta go with backup!

Anything I should be on the lookout for? He did say that the tranny does slip a little bit from a cold start on a cold day, but letting it warm up solves the problem. The only maintenance done was regular oil changes and 500 mile tune up and adjustments. He is including jets for the carb, so I'll ask if any performance upgrades were done to it.

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Slipping when cold is normal. Because the tranny and engine oil are the same, it needs to warm up a bit before the tranny will work right. A good synthetic oil made for wet clutch applications will make a huge difference in warm up time.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

,yea just let it warm up real good it's a honda, it will go thru anything, check the cv joints and check the air filter tube down below for signs of being swamped,

post up pics, oh26's work nice


----------

